
Ask HN: Alternative internet/communication ideas for isolated mountain towns? - jimbillies
I am living in a small mountain town of a few hundred people where we are lucky enough to have land lines and fiber optic which usually provides decent internet speeds.<p>The problem is someone keeps cutting the only line into town. Whether by malice or just incompetence is unclear, but it keeps happening and takes many hours to fix.<p>Most residents lose all ability to talk to the outside world when this happens. Most people are also older and retired and are likely to have medical needs, so this isn&#x27;t ideal. A handful of people who usually aren&#x27;t home have satellite internet, but that&#x27;s it. No licensed radio operators or law enforcement or anything else.<p>The main backup idea seems to be directional antenna of one sort or another, but the rugged mountains and restrictions against building repeaters anywhere on the national forest ridges in the area make this solution impractical.<p>Has anyone heard of other ideas for some sort of affordable backup comm link to the world?
======
DoreenMichele
Some resources:

[https://www.cambiumnetworks.com/solutions/rural-
connectivity...](https://www.cambiumnetworks.com/solutions/rural-
connectivity/)

[http://www.saveoutsidethebox.com/the-best-options-for-
rural-...](http://www.saveoutsidethebox.com/the-best-options-for-rural-
internet-access/)

You might read up on Tonga's recent crisis:

[https://www.radionz.co.nz/international/pacific-
news/381580/...](https://www.radionz.co.nz/international/pacific-
news/381580/internet-back-at-full-strength-in-tonga-after-2-week-blackout)

Some rural areas are going the DIY route and the first piece might be of
particular interest:

[https://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/article-3200291/Farmer-
sick...](https://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/article-3200291/Farmer-sick-poor-
internet-signal-built-DIY-mast.html)

[https://www.bbc.com/news/technology-37974267](https://www.bbc.com/news/technology-37974267)

